

Task.li turns emails into shared task lists for you - preek
http://www.task.li/

======
thomaslutz
There seems to be a issue if you send the email to yourself (tried that and
got the message that my email caused a server issue, uh oh). They are already
looking into it.

~~~
gr2m
Yeah, sorry for that, Thomas! Just for your information: The problem is not
that you've sent the email to yourself, it's something else. I'll keep you
posted.

~~~
gr2m
Problem resolved, thanks for the support!

~~~
deweller
I also sent an email as a test and didn't get any response.

[update] Just arrived. Appears to be running a little slow is all.

~~~
bennyschudel
Thanks for the update!

Yeah, we see some mails running a bit slow at the moment. That should improve
soon. We are still fine tuning our architecture.

------
epaga
Very cool, I love how simple it works - especially since "action point" emails
after meetings look almost exactly like your example.

The whole email thing reminds me of good old "I Want Sandy"
<http://boingboing.net/2007/11/14/i-want-sandy-perfect.html>

~~~
gr2m
Oh nice, I didn't know about Sandy yet!

But I thing it goes in a different direction: Sandy tried to be your personal
assistant if I get it right, we rather try to help you and your collaborators
to keep the oversight of tasks when email is the lowest common denominator.

------
aeurielesn
I am not sure if the OP owns the site. But, just in case I will report this
here: I suppose I am not the only one to notice this. But the email of lisa
doesn't match in both images. From right to left: lisa@company.com to
lisa@company.org.

I like this idea and I may even consider doing something like someday for my
own private projects.

~~~
preek
I don't own it, but I'm good friends with the three guys who did the app. I
will notify them immediately. Thank you for the catch(;

------
joshka
Have you considered another email address rather than mail@task.li perhaps
task@task.li so it's really easy to autofill?

Why Bcc rather than Cc? What do the collaborators see? How secure is this?

~~~
gr2m
Hey Joshka, thanks for the feedback!

> Have you considered another email address rather than mail@task.li perhaps
> task@task.li so it's really easy to autofill

That's actually a great idea. I've just added task@task.li next to
mail@task.li, so both work now

> Why Bcc rather than Cc?

Both work, you can even use To if you want to send a task list to yourself

> What do the collaborators see

The collaborators do get your original email, and then the follow up email
that you get as well.

> How secure is this?

As secure as email.

------
petenixey
This is cool but I'm wondering - has anyone ever found that the whole "bcc the
system" thing works out in the long run?

~~~
gr2m
We're here to stay ;-) Would you mind to share the other services that come to
your mind but didn't make it in the long run? I'd be very interested, because
I don't know any

~~~
petenixey
sorry I didn't mean that the service didn't work out, just the use of the bcc
format. Highrise and Basecamp are two things I've tried but which I just end
up forgetting to bcc in the end

------
holychiz
great idea. Can you please enable a couple of sub-task level to make it really
useful, similar to Google Task? where does collaborators edit the list?

you're off to a great start. keep up the good work!

~~~
gr2m
Thanks for the nice feedback & your suggestions, so encouraging!

> Can you please enable a couple of sub-task level to make it really useful,
> similar to Google Task?

We do not plan to add sub tasks at the moment. In general, we do not try to
outfeature other task apps out there. We try to be better than email at first,
so we have to keep it as simple and natural as possible.

> where does collaborators edit the list?

Everyone who knows the secret URL of a task list can edit it

~~~
holychiz
thanks for the decisive response. :) no subtasks is a no-go for me. i get your
thoughts about features growth, just wouldn't work w/ my work flow so I'll
wait 'til you guys come around. :)

------
duck
Great idea! What do you use to handle the incoming emails?

~~~
bennyschudel
Thanks, glad you like it! We're currently using <http://www.mailgun.com/>, but
we also want to test the alternatives. It's all about the speed for us. If
anyone has made experiences or could point us to a review, that'd be really
great

------
yawniek
fast, simple, gorgeous. well done

~~~
gr2m
wow, thanks so much for the nice feedback! We really appreciate it!

